# Potassium Permanganate



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of a source (Internet, store, or person) for a small amount of potassium permanganate?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think I have a container of Potassium Permanganate. How much are you looking for? This stuff does go a long way so only a little is needed. Aquatic Ecosystems has Potassium Permangenate but I'm not sure of the size you would need to buy.

By the way, where are you located?


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I think I have a container of Potassium Permanganate. How much are you looking for? This stuff does go a long way so only a little is needed. Aquatic Ecosystems has Potassium Permanganate but I'm not sure of the size you would need to buy.
> 
> By the way, where are you located?


We live in Chillicothe.

I don't know how much would be needed for disinfecting plants when they come in from a store or elsewhere. I had thought of buying a pound but I think that would last a very long time. We're not trying to disinfect a pond or anything large. Probably in a 10 gallon tank or perhaps a plastic bucket.

We don't have an immediate need for it but it's nice to have around instead of taking a chance on plants brought into our tanks. We want to protect our fish.

Don Hellen


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry Don, I didn't recognize your handle 

I have about 12oz of Potassium Permanganate so I can definately spare some for you if you need it. I've never used it to disinfect plants and have yet to see the need but you are more than welcome to give it a try if you want. Picking it up at one of the meetings may be the best route. I'm not sure about the regulations on shipping this so I would have to check it out prior to sending in the mail.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks. I'll get with you before the next meeting we will be attending. (It won't be December's meeting.)


----------

